# Goat colors...



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

I didn't want to hi-jack the thread "What color is this Nubian", so I thought I'd start a new one about colors... 
We used 5 bucks last year. We got a lot of different color combinations and patterns! Many of the kids had at least three different colors. Here is a description of each buck, the doe he was bred to and the resulting kids:

*Jasper:* gold with black trim and white belly band with gold spots on the band. Frosted ears and muzzle. White on poll. Sire and dam were gold. Jasper's kids:
Bred to a mostly black doe with a small amount of white (solid ears):
Both kids were black with gold trim. Buckling had frosted ears and muzzle and a full belt. Doeling had solid ears and a partial belt.
















Bred to a tan/light brown doe with tan trim and black points (frosted ears and partial white belt):
Light brown buck with frosted ears and partial belt (looked a lot like momma)








Doeling was white with gold/brown spots and black points









Bred to black doe with red highlights (solid ears with a tiny amount of white on edges):
Doeling: red with black trim and partial white belt. Solid ears that were trimmed with white:








doeling: Red roan with partial belt and frosted ears and muzzle:








Doeling: Black with gold trim, large white patch on one side, partial white belt. Mostly solid ears but with small amount of white on edges:









Bred to chocolate doe with frosted ears and partial white belt:
Single buckling: black with gold trim, partial white belt, some roaning:









*Star: *gold with black trim and white belly band with gold spots on the band. Frosted ears and muzzle. White on poll. Sire was red bay, dam was gold.
Bred to a black with moonspots doe:
Black with frosted ears and muzzle and moonspots (can't see them in this picture well).








and Black with a small amount of white:









Out of a blonde doe (Quads):
The three bucklings were gold with white. Some were darker than the others:








http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x29/eliyaf/2008%20Kids/******.jpg
The doeling was chocolate (looks black at birth) with frosted ears and muzzle and a partial belt:









Bred to a black doe with gold trim, frosted ears and muzzle, white roaning and a partial white belt:
buckling: black with gold trim, frosted ears and muzzle








Red with black points and frosted ears:








Gold buck with lots of white; frosted ears and nose, white belly band (looks kind of grey in first picture because he was just clipped)
















*Eureka: *gold with black trim and white belly band with gold spots on the band. Frosted ears and muzzle. White on poll. Sire was Jasper and dam was a very dark black and tan buckskin.
Bred to chocolate doe with gold trim, frosted ears and nose:
doeling:black and tan buckskin with partial white belt, moonspot on neck; frosted ears and nose:








red buckling with tan trim, black points and frosted ears and nose (pardon the piddling pic!):








Black roan with gold trim, frosted ears and muzzle; partial white belt:









*Grant: *black with gold trim, a partial belly band and solid ears. Dam and sire were both gold.
Bred to a black doe with gold trim, frosted ears and muzzle, and a partial white belt:
White doeling with black spots and a small amount of gold trim:








Black buckling with gold trim, solid ears small amount of white on foot and poll:








black buckling with gold trim and very flashy white belt/markings. Frosted ears and nose:









Bred to a very dark buckskin doe with frosted ears and nose. partial white belt:
black buck with gold trim, moonspots and solid ears:








Black and tan buckskin with frosted ears, and a partial white belt:








Lighter black and tan buckskin doeling with partial white belt and solid ears:









*Charlie: *blonde. Sire was blonde and dam was black with a small amount of white.
Bred to a black doe with gold trim, frosted ears and muzzle, and a partial white belt:
Blonde/light gold buckling with white spots:








Blue roan doeling with frosted ears and muzzle, partial white belt:









Whew! That's a lot of info and pictures!!!

I'd be interested to hear/see the color combinations that people got with different colored parents.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 6, 2009)

I just have to say that little white doeling with the black spots, gold trim may very well be the cutest little thing I have ever seen!!!! Thank you for sharing this!!


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Eilya, I hope you don't mind me posting these pictures of a buck born in Apirl 2007. What would you call this color?

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc194/HazyDayNubians/008_8-1-1.jpg

http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc194/HazyDayNubians/009_9-1.jpg


----------



## ChristinaF. (Dec 2, 2008)

They are all adorable, Eliya, and so pretty!  What a fun thread!

Christina


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I love all the different colors we get. It looks like a rainbow in the kid pen. I can't wait to see the kids from this year! (they are due in March)

Alex, only one of the pictures you posted came through. I can only see the picture of his head. It's hard to say from that picture, but he looks he might be gold or red or brown roan with black points, frosted ears and nose and maybe gold trim. It's hard to say with just the face picture.


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

I will post the links to them, they are working for me... :???


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

All I get is: "this image has been moved or deleted" ??


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Those are sooooooo cute! :biggrin I just absolutely LOVE those colors. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

My kids have looked at these pictures over and over and over! Thank you so much for taking the time to post them. I am so excited to have babies here! These are mini-nubians? Does that mean the daddy is a nigerian dwarf?


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I just love all the colors that you are getting. I am like you, I can't wait until kidding season just to see what I will get!
Theresa


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

um goat in Kings picture I would say Frosted something


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Eliya, I was thinking what horrible short ears on some of these nubians, and cobby bodies then I realized, Duh mini nubians. You really have good Ear length on these Mini's They are So much nicer when you "know" what youre looking at. and Love those color combos. Youre doing great with them.


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

You're welcome and thank you everyone. 
Linda, yes, these are MiniNubians, but their sires are not Nigerians. The first cross is made with a Nigerian buck bred to a Nubian doe. The resulting kids are 1st generation MiniNubians - 50%Nubian and 50% Nigerian. Those kids are then bred to another MiniNubian to get 2nd generation MiniNubian. You can see my 'About MiniNubians' page for more information on breeding MiniNubian http://greengablesfarm.tripod.com/about_mininubians.html Most of the kids on this page are 3rd or 4th generation with a couple of 2nd and 1st gens.


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

LOL Sherri! I was a bit disappointed by some of the kid's ears, but mighty happy with some of them! We're working on the ears, but it takes time.


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

Here are the pictures of the sires (sorry some of the pictures are so large!):
Jasper:

















Star (he has the best breed character of my bucks):

















Grant:
























Eureka:

















Charlie:


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Great looking herd. I will have to pm you the pictures, they may work that way... He was full of color as you will see.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow! Lovely animals. And very interesting topic. This makes it so much easier to see than the pages I've read on the web about color genes.


----------

